# POA Annua or Pratensis?



## jameejay (May 8, 2021)

Let me know if more photos are needed.


----------



## jameejay (May 8, 2021)

Let me know if more photos are needed.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Yes, it's a POA, but the seed heads look more like poa pratensis (KBG), than poa annua to me.


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

Seedhead ferrule looks like KBG and not poa.. need closer images


----------



## jameejay (May 8, 2021)

If it's *** seed heads, would it die back? I have lots of brown dead grass mixed through out the whole lawn.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

jameejay said:


> If it's KBG seed heads, would it die back? I have lots of brown dead grass mixed through out the whole lawn.


I see quite a bit of fungal activity there. That's likely the reason for the dead grass you're seeing.


----------



## jameejay (May 8, 2021)

Spammage said:


> I see quite a bit of fungal activity there. That's likely the reason for the dead grass you're seeing.


Yea, on the second round of Azoxy now at .75/1ksf.


----------

